# Tripodal Dummy



## yak sao (Jun 10, 2009)

I have also seen it as "saam sing joong"
Does anyone here do this. I've only seen bits and pieces.
Is it all that? or is it because I don't have it I'm putting too much into it?

Do you practice it as a form or a series of drills?


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 10, 2009)

Is this what you are talking about?
http://www.woodendummy.net/shop/freestanding-wooden-dummies/freestanding-wing-chun-wooden-dummy.html

I just thought it was for convienence to move it around and not have to have it fastened somewhere.


----------



## geezer (Jun 10, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> Is this what you are talking about?
> http://www.woodendummy.net/shop/freestanding-wooden-dummies/freestanding-wing-chun-wooden-dummy.html
> 
> I just thought it was for convienence to move it around and not have to have it fastened somewhere.



No, you are confusing the "Tipodial Dummy" of Yak's question with a regular Wing Chun/Tsun dummy supported on a tripod stand. 

The _Tripodial Dummy_ consists of three posts or thick poles set loosely into sockets in the ground. The posts are 4-6 inches thick, stick out of the ground 2-3 feet, and are arranged in an equilateral triangle a couple of feet apart. 

This device is used for training stance, steps and powerful low-level kicks. A  practitioner steps between, through and around the posts, practicing Wing Chun/Tsun steps, sweeps and kicks from a variety of angles.

Now to your question, Yak. Yes there are specific, advanced techniques that absolutely should be trained on the Tripodial Dummy. I am probably the only person in North America to know these techniques. For just $500.00 I cand send you my DVD and...

Well, OK, _I've never actually worked on the Tripodial Dummy either_...Just seen a few bits on video and once saw LT do a few moves on some makeshift posts. But don't tell anybody and we can both make some money! 

BTW-- Isn't it a shame that LT didn't teach that stuff more widely. Especially for people running a school. Even if it's just supplementary stuff. Interesting pieces of traditional equipment really excite students and help motivate them to train. I'd say the same about the Plum Blossom Piles. A neat thing to train on. Of course, I'd want mine to be no more than a foot high. I'd prefer to leave the 6-foot tall ones with spikes set underneath for a later stage in my development. LOL


----------



## yak sao (Jun 10, 2009)

BTW-- Isn't it a shame that LT didn't teach that stuff more widely. Especially for people running a school. Even if it's just supplementary stuff. Interesting pieces of traditional equipment really excite students and help motivate them to train. I'd say the same about the Plum Blossom Piles. A neat thing to train on. Of course, I'd want mine to be no more than a foot high. I'd prefer to leave the 6-foot tall ones with spikes set underneath for a later stage in my development. LOL[/quote]


Or maybe save those 6 foot ones for unruly students.
I set up some plum flower stumps in my yard, they are a lot of fun.....and mine are maybe 18" off the ground ( no hero here)

I agree.....if LT had been more open with material, even ancillary, extra curricular type stuff, I think it would be a great draw. especially to us gadget happy Americans.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 10, 2009)

yak sao said:


> I have also seen it as "saam sing joong"
> Does anyone here do this. I've only seen bits and pieces.
> Is it all that? or is it because I don't have it I'm putting too much into it?
> 
> Do you practice it as a form or a series of drills?



Hmm, Saam Sing Jong- 3 Star Structure:

We used this as a training module. Which referenced different energies and applied structures. Without going into to much detail.

How does the practice of saam sing jong correlate to the dummy training device?

Thanks, interesting topic!


----------



## geezer (Jun 10, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Hmm, Saam Sing Jong- 3 Star Structure:
> 
> We used this as a training module. Which referenced different energies and applied structures. Without going into to much detail.
> 
> ...



Again, I think there is a confusion of terms here.  Tensei, I believe you are referring to the widespread use "Saam Sing"or "Three star" drills (actually a three-hit blocking drill) in kung-fu in for arm conditioning. You probably have trained numerous variations of this in the styles you've studied. On the other hand, Yak sau is referring to the three vertical posts used for leg training in Wing Tsun/Chun. In English we just call the structure the "tripodial dummy" or "saam sing jong" in Cantonese. I use the English.

BTW, Tensei, I never did hear back from you on the Cantonese term for "kung-fu niece" (your si hing's or si-dai's female student). A little help here?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Geezer,

Actually the striking is different the character would generally follow as
"Da Saam Sing". Da- strike/hit whereas "Jong" structure.

But I think I undertstand the meaning of what your saying.

Thanks,

Niece= Toujat

Ill upload the characters on the other page so its easier to understand terminology...


----------



## geezer (Jun 12, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Hey Geezer,
> 
> Actually the striking is different the character would generally follow as
> "Da Saam Sing". Da- strike/hit whereas "Jong" structure.
> ...



Dang!, it's helpful to have a Chinese speaker on this forum. 

 Just curious about one thing... Most of the other terms for members of one's "kung-fu family" begin with, "si-". For example: si-fu, si-mo, si-hing, si-je, and so on. You posted that nephew is "si-juk". Yet niece is "toujat". Is there also a term for niece that begins with "si-"?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

geezer said:


> Dang!, it's helpful to have a Chinese speaker on this forum.
> 
> Just curious about one thing... Most of the other terms for members of one's "kung-fu family" begin with, "si-". For example: si-fu, si-mo, si-hing, si-je, and so on. You posted that nephew is "si-juk". Yet niece is "toujat". Is there also a term for niece that begins with "si-"?



Yea, some words can be changed up. You can use the word "Si Jat" as opposed to "Tou Jat" (common form). I need to re download the Chinese input program I used to use and upload the Chinese characters. Because in the case of Niece & Nephew the translation is similar but the character have a masculine form for nephew & a feminine form for niece. But the sounding is similar.  

Also on a side note Nephew- can be Si Juk or Tou Jat (ja) as well. a little difference in the tone however to the Tou Jat as in Niece.


----------

